
iPhone Source Code Gets Posted Online in 'Biggest Leak in History' - jbegley
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a34g9j/iphone-source-code-iboot-ios-leak
======
scarface74
Biggest Leak in history? Bigger than the Windows source code leak?

The hacker community that really wants to discover a security vulnerability
has already reverse engineered the code.

Even the article stated as much.

 _Levin said the code appears to be the real iBoot code because it aligns with
code he reverse engineered himself._

~~~
trentnelson
Technically three Windows source code leaks: Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000 and
the "Windows Research Kernel" (Windows 2003).

All moot given that the biggest leak in history was obviously the Falcon 4.0
source code.

------
ec109685
This is such a click bait title. It was leaked last year!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/71p5qs/newsiboot...](https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/71p5qs/newsiboot_bootrom_ibss_ibec_illb_source_codes/)

------
willstrafach
The current title is inaccurate:

> iPhone Source Code Gets Posted Online in 'Biggest Leak in History'

It implies more than what actually happened, which was that code allegedly for
the iOS stage 2 bootloader appeared online.

Certainly amusing to look through and probably considered a big deal within
Apple, but vague title currently implies something very different.

------
coldcode
Hardly biggest leak in history. I doubt there is much here that people don't
already know, its an older version, and the important part of the system is in
hardware.

------
londons_explore
It's just the bootloader.

It doesn't have an awful lot of functionality. There might be exploits to be
found, but probably not many, and most would probably require disassembly of
the phone to access test interfaces etc.

------
danjoc
LineageOS iPhone when? It would be interesting to see iPhone hardware running
a better OS.

~~~
earenndil
Requires a bootrom exploit. There actually was afaik back in the iphone 3gs
and before days a way to install android on ios.

~~~
jsjohnst
The most famous bootrom exploit I think was the one named “24kpwn”. Here’s
some background on it:

[https://medium.com/@freakyn00b/understanding-24kpwn-c4d33bf0...](https://medium.com/@freakyn00b/understanding-24kpwn-c4d33bf048e6)

~~~
willstrafach
That was a fun one to work on :)

iPhone Wiki is a better source though:
[https://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/0x24000_Segment_Overflow](https://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/0x24000_Segment_Overflow)

~~~
jsjohnst
That’s the link I was looking for, but couldn’t find for some reason. Thanks
dude!

